# Canada's Doctors Take Stance Against Anti-marijuana Campaigning



## Alex (19/8/14)

*Canada’s Doctors Take Stance Against Anti-Marijuana Campaigning*






by Klaus Kneale
No Comments
August 18, 2014
http://www.ecigadvanced.com/blog/canadas-doctors-take-stance-against-anti-marijuana-campaigning/




A statement from the College of Family Physicians of Canada, the Canadian Medical Association and the Royal College of Physicians and Surgeons of Canada was released this past weekend which stated they would not participate in Health Canada’s new anti-drug campaign targeting young people. The _joint_ statement argued that the new campaign was primarily a platform for pushing a particular set of political views.

From the statement: “We did not, and do not, support or endorse any political messaging or political advertising on this issue.”It seems the new campaign from Health Canada focuses primarily on arguing for total abstinence from and prohibition of marijuana. Meanwhile, many doctors and experts are beginning to feel that legalization and responsible regulation is a much more effective and appropriate route. This seems to be the same circumstances as those surrounding electronic cigarettes.

You can read more about this story right here.




There is a growing trend among doctors and experts to support (or at least not fight against) reduced harm and legalization options for various currently illegal products. Rather than completely prohibiting the use or consumption of a product that some don’t agree with, open but regulated use seems to fix a lot of the associated problems. Primarily, it encourages use of legal options over often more dangerous illegal options, it reduces the likelihood of contraband and organized crime networks benefiting from sales, and places safety and quality controls on products. Often just having more open dialogue and education about products leads to far more responsible use.

More and more we’re seeing stories like this — where doctors or experts are taking a stand against the kind of fear-mongering, crowd-pleasing, and political posturing that tends to come with fights against drugs, sex, violence, and almost anything fun.

Where electronic cigarettes are concerned, fighting against smoking has become so over-extended and inclusive that the products — despite appearing very successful cessation options and far less damaging smoking alternatives — are being fought at every turn. A stance against this was taken by 53 tobacco scientists and smoking cessation experts in a letter to the World Health Organization.

Seeing similar things happen in other areas only makes things seem more promising for e-cigs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (19/8/14)

Best news I've come across all day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (19/8/14)

thanks for the read
"Tobacco harm reduction is part of the solution, not part of the problem"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chop007 (19/8/14)

In South Africa, Marijuana, being a banned substance, can be detrimental to ecigs and the laws passed if they are viewed as one complete entity. While I get what you are saying I also think that to link ecigs and Marijuana is an idea that could lead to big trouble for vaping in South Africa. I have witnessed what damage substance abuse can do to our youth, especially with a gateway drug like Marijuana. I have worked with children being rehabilitated, I have been to the prisons and tried to help rehabilitating inmates who began with Weed smoking in their youth. Real life truth does not lie.

While I have read the research about medical uses of Marijuana and completely agree, I still think that strict regulations regarding it's use and sale should be implemented to protect our youth from a door they could open while not realizing the consequences of their actions. I also think it is very bad idea to link vaping and Weed in South Africa. It will only be detrimental to our cause.

I understand this comment may not gown down well with weed smokers and I know all the arguments. I have simply made an ethical statement that is based on solid study. If weed was freely available with no control measures I can only think that our massive drug problem will only increase, leading to more joblessness, delinquency, crime, violence etc etc. And to link Weed with Vaping would be a great error in South Africa on our part.


----------



## rogue zombie (19/8/14)

Chop007 said:


> In South Africa, Marijuana, being a banned substance, can be detrimental to ecigs and the laws passed if they are viewed as one complete entity. While I get what you are saying I also think that to link ecigs and Marijuana is an idea that could lead to big trouble for vaping in South Africa. I have witnessed what damage substance abuse can do to our youth, especially with a gateway drug like Marijuana. I have worked with children being rehabilitated, I have been to the prisons and tried to help rehabilitating inmates who began with Weed smoking in their youth. Real life truth does not lie.
> 
> While I have read the research about medical uses of Marijuana and completely agree, I still think that strict regulations regarding it's use and sale should be implemented to protect our youth from a door they could open while not realizing the consequences of their actions. I also think it is very bad idea to link vaping and Weed in South Africa. It will only be detrimental to our cause.
> 
> I understand this comment may not gown down well with weed smokers and I know all the arguments. I have simply made an ethical statement that is based on solid study. If weed was freely available with no control measures I can only think that our massive drug problem will only increase, leading to more joblessness, delinquency, crime, violence etc etc. And to link Weed with Vaping would be a great error in South Africa on our part.



I get your views - I do understand that weed CAN lead to harder stuff. But I don't see it as so 'cut and dry' or 'black and white'. Yes it can be a trigger to harder stuff, but so can alcohol, so can parecetemol really.

I've also seen how weed can help addicts stay off harder stuff. There's plenty people that have an addictive nature, and honestly I would rather they smoke it than drink heavily or harder stuff. And I've seen people that leave everything else, "settle" for weed... which when controlled is a lot less harmful than even alcohol. 

With youngsters, everything is dangerous, and can be a trigger for more harmful stuff. I also think it's absolutely absurd that weed is "bad" and illegal while alcohol, which is far more lethal, all we're told to just "not drink and drive." Alcohol is bad in so many more ways than just when we drive.

I know of very successful weed smokers that go about their daily lives. I don't know one successful alcoholic, that can go about their daily life.

I also agree though, that putting weed and ecigs in the same category is simply wrong, and can't be good for the stigma surrounding ecigs.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Chop007 (19/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I get your views - I do understand that weed CAN lead to harder stuff. But I don't see it as so 'cut and dry' or 'black and white'. Yes it can be a trigger to harder stuff, but so can alcohol, so can parecetemol really.
> 
> I've also seen how weed can help addicts stay off harder stuff. There's plenty people that have an addictive nature, and honestly I would rather they smoke it than drink heavily or harder stuff. And I've seen people that leave everything else, "settle" for weed... which when controlled is a lot less harmful than even alcohol.
> 
> ...


Every single youngster I worked with, those addicted to tik, etc etc etc, started off with WEED. Real world facts easily contradict the substantiation of the 'weed is cool' proponents. I can never argue with anyone who likes weed or is smoking it, it is only down the line when they hit the rock bottom and their eyes are opened that one can begin to undo the damage. I do also understand the argument of 'addictive personalities' and I also understand in great length what effects Weed smoking can have on brain chemistry and lead a typically non-addictive personality to become an 'addictive personality. Even though I would love to be in the 'in' crowd where weed is concerned I cannot go against what I have seen first hand.

Weed is illegal, it is against the law, this is a fact. All I am saying is that to connect weed and vaping, would be a great error in a country where it is illegal. And yet I also do know the positive effects medical marijuana can have for cancer and aids sufferers. I will not get into a debate about if weed is a gateway drug or not real world statistics can be found everywhere for this argument. I can only ask not to conenct weed and vaping because I love vaping as a healthy alternative to smoking.

At the end of the day folks will smoke what they want to smoke. I choose not to since I have seen first hand what it CAN lead to. Anyways, that is just my point of view, one among many. I accept yours and I hear what you are saying, you are also correct by and large.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (19/8/14)

Oh no don't get me wrong, I get that weed can and does lead to harder stuff. All I was saying is so can alcohol, which is legal and socially accepted. This to me is short-sighted thinking by society. 

Both should be kept away from youngsters, an easily influenced mind. With adults, honestly, I have a lot more time for a stoner than I do a drunk. And of coarse, I salute those who abuse neither.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Chop007 (19/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh no don't get me wrong, I get that weed can and does lead to harder stuff. All I was saying is so can alcohol, which is legal and socially accepted. This to me is short-sighted thinking by society.
> 
> Both should be kept away from youngsters, an easily influenced mind. With adults, honestly, I have a lot more time for a stoner than I do a drunk. And of coarse, I salute those who abuse neither.


Totally agree, drunks, I cannot stand, they tick me off immensely. Even the smell of dop to me is disgusting beyond reason. And then when they lean on you, hectic, that just sets me off instantly. Strange that you say that, just the other day a drunk dude int he seven eleven tried to hug me, seriously, I had a stern chat with that fellow.

Stoners, yeah, mellow as a rabbits tale. I guess I know what your saying, it is a choice between the worse of two Weevils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/8/14)

Chop007 said:


> Totally agree, drunks, I cannot stand, they tick me off immensely. Even the smell of dop to me is disgusting beyond reason. And then when they lean on you, hectic, that just sets me off instantly. Strange that you say that, just the other day a drunk dude int he seven eleven tried to hug me, seriously, I had a stern chat with that fellow.
> 
> Stoners, yeah, mellow as a rabbits tale. I guess I know what your saying, it is a choice between the worse of two Weevils.



Ye exactly, the lesser of evil.
Of coarse doing neither is best.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (19/8/14)

I know plenty of successful people - engineers, lawyers - who have been smoking weed for many years recreationally. I support the decriminilisation & legalisation of the plant, although I do agree that it does need to be controlled. To connect weed & vaping is just plain short sighted. Although there are vaporisers on the market specifically for smoking herbs (the Volcano springs to mind). 
I also don't believe that weed does necessarily lead to harder drugs, but it definitely can. It all depends on the user & their mental state. The argument that people smoke weed to be part of the "in crowd," is also debateable. Maybe that argument is true for younger folk, but for others, a couple of puffs at the end of the day to take the edge off is akin to having a glass of red wine at the end of the day for others, IMHO. 
A buddy of mine's mom had a severe rash on her leg. Doctors prescribed various creams but nothing seemed to work. He read online about cannibis oil & making into a cream. He grew a plant, processed it, made the cream, applied to the rash a couple of times & the rash went away. He doesn't consume cannibis FWIW.
Cannibis does have its benefits, but as with most drugs, including legal prescription drugs, it does have its pro's & its cons.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (19/8/14)

Ya, like alcohol, it's the abuse that's bad.

I'm a bit of an anti "alcoholic",but I agree that even that is not bad when not abused.

Society won't be able to deny the medical advantages of cannabis for much longer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (19/8/14)

Yeah, abuse of nearly anything is bad. Unfortunately in SA there are too many people, particularly within the older generation who are still too closed minded about the idea of cannibis having any medical advantage whatsoever. 
I've just heard on the radio that Mario Ambossini took his own life on Saturday. He was really pushing for the bill cannibis to be decriminilised & for SA to do more research on its medical advantages.


----------



## rogue zombie (19/8/14)

Oh did he take his own life. Jees that's terrible. I thought it was a cancer related death.

Shame man.


----------



## Chop007 (19/8/14)

Humbolt said:


> Yeah, abuse of nearly anything is bad. Unfortunately in SA there are too many people, particularly within the older generation who are still too closed minded about the idea of cannibis having any medical advantage whatsoever.
> I've just heard on the radio that Mario Ambossini took his own life on Saturday. He was really pushing for the bill cannibis to be decriminilised & for SA to do more research on its medical advantages.


Sorry to hear that. He was an exceptional human being and a brilliant scholar. I am sure that in the future the medical use of cannabis will be allowed. There are far too many people that could be helped and their suffering could end. It should however be made available only through prescription as there are also real world consequences for not controlling it's use. It is always important to remember that it effects everyone in the long run. I too have known many lawyers etc who used weed in the past for recreational use, many of them are not lawyers anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (19/8/14)

Chop007 said:


> Sorry to hear that. He was an exceptional human being and a brilliant scholar. I am sure that in the future the medical use of cannabis will be allowed. There are far too many people that could be helped and their suffering could end.* It should however be made available only through prescription as there are also real world consequences for not controlling it's use. It is always important to remember that it effects everyone in the long run. I too have known many lawyers etc who used weed in the past for recreational use, many of them are not lawyers anymore*.


Agreed 100%. 
At the end of the day, its comes down to the individual & what they can handle.


----------



## eviltoy (19/8/14)

Im pro legalisation but it has to be regulated


----------



## Alex (19/8/14)

The article was actually about a group of doctors refusing to be used as pawns in a political game. To quote from article - “We did not, and do not, support or endorse any political messaging or political advertising on this issue.”

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WHeunis (19/8/14)

Alex said:


> The article was actually about a group of doctors refusing to be used as pawns in a political game. To quote from article - “We did not, and do not, support or endorse any political messaging or political advertising on this issue.”


 
A lot of people don't realize that criminalization of Marijuana (and other drugs too, actually) has very little, if nothing, to do with safety or health.
A lot of wool over a lot of eyes... Have you ever tried some MJ for a headache?
Trust me, Panado aint got sh** on MJ.
(I'm a category B migraine patient - Familial Hemiplegic Migraine diagnosed).
A LOT of "medicines" on the shelves would go off the market overnight if MJ was legalized. Anti-depressants would go bust in a heartbeat. And so on...

Pharmaceutical companies would lose more money than your imagination could conjure...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/8/14)

@Alex Well, it started as that... But continued, "...meanwhile, many doctors and experts are beginning to feel that legalization and responsible regulation is a much more effective and appropriate route. This seems to be the same circumstances as those surrounding electronic cigarettes."


----------



## Chop007 (19/8/14)

Humbolt said:


> Agreed 100%.
> At the end of the day, its comes down to the individual & what they can handle.


Yes while they are in control they can handle it, however, there comes a time when a slight chemical imbalance leaves them 'out of control' and then the deepest depths of substance abuse cannot satisfy their needs. Yes, there are functional addicts and users, yes, there are those who can go many, many years smoking recreation-ally without harmful effects. It is not those I am concerned about, it is the folks who could end up developing 'addictive personalities' or be predisposed to it. I for one would rather see weed controlled intensively but be made available for purely medical use, instead of seeing my little nephew or nice hooked up in something that could harm them. 

At the end of the day, this debate could go on forever about the good and bad of weed, that is why we have laws based on quantitative data. The linking of ecigs to weed will be detrimental to vaping in South Africa, due to preconceived notions of which some are based on reality. When I worked with the Church, served more like it, we came across thousands of children, men, woman, old, young, who all started of their drug abuse with clean and honest weed smoking. The stories where all the same and the sadness and family disintegration went hand in hand. To simply legalize without proper control measures would be societal suicide. This is something very close to my heart and I still carry lots of the pain of those families and people who'm we tried to help.

The strangest thing is, when they where in the drug using phaze, weed smoking phaze, the arguments, for it, where simply brilliant and completely logical. It was only when they had lost everything and hit the bottom that they could see what the consequences where. And it all started with.......smoking weed. And yes, all the 'alcohol is bad for you but they sell it' arguments are extremely true and it is more deadly than anything, although I believe linked within the same arena as weed in the long term. Then again I met a guy who smoked it once and landed up in a MalHuis. 

To say that weed can help cancer and aids suffers, I say yes, most definitely. To say that weed should be legalized so that everyone can use it, I say heck no. To link weed use and Vaping, I say, no freaking way on earth will this be good for the vaping community, either way you look at it.

Anyways that is just my passionate opinion based on experience. I could be wrong but I do not think so at this point in time. Only time will tell how things work out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (19/8/14)

Chop007 i can see you are passionate in helping people and the world is a better place for having you. when i was younger i said legalize, now that i am a parent i say no.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (19/8/14)

We all use things, we all have addictions...
All of us with 2 or 3+ mods are gear addicts and I mean that seriously.. 
I am a juice addict... Ask @RevnLucky7 how his pockets are growing thanks to me ;D


Loving the opinions expressed here!

For me personally I can understand and respect the request of not linking Mj to vaping. It would probably be detrimental with the majority of people in SA being of the opinion that anything and everything is bad  

I just wish I had been educated earlier in my life and could of helped my grandmother have a comfortable end to her life or possibly even a recovery from cancer. For any one with a family member with Cancer please watch "Run from the cure" on youtube HERE

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (19/8/14)

How come I always get dragged into posts like I'm someone's crack dealer 
And yes... he's a juice *****

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (29/8/14)

Kayle Davis said:


> Well, voters in Washington state and Colorado recently approved measures that lead to cannabis decriminalization, while a similar law was defeated in Oregon. Some feel it was the wrong move, but decriminalizing it is set to yield some severe economic advantages. Semantics aside, those states are poised to reap financial benefits of doing so, not least of which being million in tax revenue. Look no further, all of the facts you need is at MatchFinacial.



Hi @Kayle Davis , the site you posted has no info on this topic unless I missed it
Can you enlighten me


----------



## MarkK (29/8/14)

@Silver this might be a bot

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (29/8/14)

MarkK said:


> @Silver this might be a bot



Lol, looks like it
Damn intelligent bot if you ask me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

